# Spotted this interesting tree



## Paco Dennis (Aug 17, 2021)

​Posted by
u/cryptodesign

_"The majestic valley named Altyn-Arashan, Kyrgyzstan" _​






I like
​​​


----------



## Judycat (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks like a Bristlecone Pine.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2021)

Strangest tree I ever saw was the Banyan trees in Honolulu.


----------



## feywon (Aug 17, 2021)

@Bonnie 
When i was there in the 70's the International market place in Waikiki had one in it's center and actually had a cafe/bar up in that banyan tree.  There was also a huge one in the Zoo. They had a sign under it that said: Fallen leaves are for scuffling thru, go ahead and scuffle.


----------



## feywon (Aug 17, 2021)

Reminds me of this one i took along the  Vedauwoo hiking trails in WY. Call it 'The Odd Couple'


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

This is not my photo either but one I shared yesterday on fakebook. I love trees and can spend hours looking at them. 

From The Fabulous Weird Trotter: Inosculation is a natural phenomenon in which trunks, branches or roots of two trees grow together. It is biologically similar to grafting and such trees are referred to in forestry as gemels, from the Latin word meaning "a pair".



From him again: "The phenomenon called "the shyness of the crown" where the trees incredibly avoid touching."




Now I will be searching in the forest for trees like this.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow!  All of these trees are amazing.  
Thank you, *all of you,* for these posts!



katlupe said:


> Now I will be searching in the forest for trees like this.



@katlupe 
Please let us know if you find any, like those!!!!!!!


And take about a hundred photos of them, to post for us!


----------



## katlupe (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Wow!  All of these trees are amazing.
> Thank you, *all of you,* for these posts!
> 
> 
> ...


I take it that you love trees too????


----------



## jujube (Aug 22, 2021)

A picture does no justice to the "walking trees" of the Amazon. You'd have to have a stop-action movie over the course of a year.  They can "walk" up to 30 inches a year by putting new roots in the front and letting the back roots die off. They're perpetually moving toward sunnier areas.

That would make a great George Romero-esque movie.... "Night of the Walking Trees".  "EDNA, EDNA, THAT TREE'S GONNA GET YOU'" "DON'T WORRY,  FRED, I HAVE TIME TO DO THE CHRISTMAS SHOPPING, WRAP THE GIFTS, ROAST THE TURKEY, AND TAKE DOWN THE DECORATIONS BEFORE I HAVE TO START WORRYING!"


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 22, 2021)

We have an odd looking tree in Australia called the Boab.


Boab prison tree 5km south-east of the remote north-western WA town of Derby.


But nobody knows how it got here because it's only living relative survives in far away Africa.
I have a Boab nut carved by an Aboriginal man when we visited Derby in Western Australia.


----------

